# Schleife erstellen ?



## Anthrax06 (9. Oktober 2006)

Hy Leute !

bin echt begeistert was hier so geleistet wird und dachte mir ich meld mich mal einfach an 

ich arbeite mit Photoshop CS und hab gleich einmal ne frage :

Wie kann ich so eine schleife (die das Kreuz umschlingt) am besten mit Photoshop erstellen ?

ich danke für jede hilfe ... !


----------



## cmyk-vienna (9. Oktober 2006)

Im Photoshop ist sowas zwar möglich, und zwar mit Pfaden, aber erheblich leichter würdest du dich mit einem Vektorprogramm tun (Illustrator, Freehand, Corel).
Oder möchtest Du eine Bildmontage durchführen?
lg


----------



## Anthrax06 (9. Oktober 2006)

danke für die schnelle antwort !

möchte gern ein herz mit so einer schleife umschlingen lasse wo ich 2 bilder von mir und meiner freundinn reinsetze .. 

arbeiten diese programme mit PS zusammen ?

grüsse anthrax


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. Oktober 2006)

Ja das tuen diese. Also du könntest die Schleife als EPS oder irgendeinem anderen Format welches PS unterstützt exportieren. Oder per Copy & Paste den Pfad dann in PS importieren.

Gruß


----------



## Anthrax06 (11. Oktober 2006)

ok werds mal versuchen danke


----------



## Lemming (14. Oktober 2006)

Falls Du auch Illustrator CS besitz, da gibt es unter Pinsel, glaub ich, schon einiges an Bannern und Schleifen zum Übernehmen.


----------

